# "C" vom Coldwater Canyon litter Announcement



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

"C" vom Coldwater Canyon due April 9, 2012
Mother : Bryndis vom Uintah
Father : Brutus vom Worrellhaus 
Performance Breeding

More information can be found on my website at http://www.coldwatercanyon.weebly.com









Bry








Brutus


----------

